

Mathbreakers does state machines with trains - morganq
https://medium.com/@mathbreakers/state-machine-trains-2458a5ce626b

======
1331
This reminds me of Manufactoria (an old Flash game):

[http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/](http://pleasingfungus.com/Manufactoria/)

